
Show HN: Gym Lender – Find and book other people's home gyms - mbosch
https://gymlender.com/
======
metalliqaz
This reminds me of the startup idea generator that spat out "airbnb for
workouts". My reaction to the basic idea is the same I had for a startup I saw
on Shark Tank (I think), which was airbnb for pools. And that reaction is:
ewwww, no thanks.

I just can't imagine ever using such a thing. Of course, I'm not a gym user in
general so take my opinion with a grain of salt.

------
dvtrn
Interesting idea, sounds like a nightmare for insurance underwriters though,
if according to the T&C hosts are to obtain insurance on their own? Merely
curious: does anyone know any providers who would underwrite a policy that
covers you in case a total stranger hurts themselves on your leg press?

